
Google's Quantum Processor May Achieve Quantum Supremacy in Months - chr1
https://interestingengineering.com/googles-quantum-processor-may-achieve-quantum-supremacy-in-months
======
chr1
It would be even more exciting if the device doesn't work for large number of
qubits. Several theories (e.g. by 't Hoft, by Smolin) predict that quantum
computers should not work when amplitudes become small enough.

~~~
banger180
Do you have a reference to these theories? Seems interesting

~~~
chr1
Lee Smolins book "einstein's unfinished revolution" is a fairly accessible,
and all of his papers are on arxiv, e.g.
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.05108.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.05108.pdf)

Stephen Wolfram has an interesting blog post which is somewhat related
[https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2015/12/what-is-spacetime-
re...](https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2015/12/what-is-spacetime-really/)

't Hoofts book about celular automata interpretation is free at
[https://www.springer.com/gp/book/9783319412849](https://www.springer.com/gp/book/9783319412849)

There are several theories predicting collapse of wavefunction which would
prevent quantum computers e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_interpretation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_interpretation)

------
dopylitty
Luckily for the competition Google will also lose interest in and cancel the
processor a few months later to focus on developing a new web chat application
or yet another mobile OS.

~~~
adtac
This is getting tiring, the same comment over and over again.

~~~
djmips
IKR? This isn't reddit.

------
ImGunter
This seems intriguing.

